# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ảnh đẹp du lịch >  Hình ảnh tuyệt diệu về cảnh bình minh khắp thế giới

## hangnt

*(Didau.org) - Cùng với hoàng hôn, bình minh luôn là thời khắc đẹp nhất trong ngày khơi nguồn cảm hứng cho các nhiếp ảnh gia sáng tác.*

Hãy cảm nhận không khí yên bình và trong trẻo của buổi sáng tinh sương qua những bức ảnh tuyệt đẹp dưới đây:
















_D.T (Theo Xinhua)_

----------


## hangnt



----------

